#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  reageren op advertentie snuffelsite lukt niet

## lifespan

Hallo, ik probeer te reageren op de advertentie van Guido uit Utrecht, hij biedt 3 x Geni strobe 1,5 kw aan, heb interesse wil alleen weten welk type het is (bv FL1800). Advertentie is geplaatst 29.08 en vervalt 27.11
Echter, ik heb een Hotmail account, en krijg het niet voor elkaar om een email aan te maken als ik op "reageer" klik; hij wil dan dat ik alles omzet naar Outlook 2007....lijkt me sterk dat dit moet. Kan iemand me laten weten wat ik moet doen om met Guido in contact te komen???? Of eventueel Guido in contact brengen met mij???

----------


## vdbeke

gewoon emailadres copy pasten, alstu: het produktie kantoor apekrul gmail.com (zonder spaties en apekrul vervangen door het juiste symbool, antispam).

----------


## lifespan

Ok bedankt ga ik doen!

----------

